# Where to start?



## XSEAN 115 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey FAF community, I want to start drawing furry art. Can any of you give me a good website that can give me a website or tips to help. I've never drawn furry art.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2011)

Wherever you may go, just take it slow and keep your expectations low on your first pieces of art. Don't compare them to other, more advanced artists work. I did this and felt like I was utter fail-at-art


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2011)

What Coffee said. Also start with the basics. You should start by drawing from life and doing simpler objects. You need to practise the "boring stuff" before doing furry art, I say.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a couple of books by Christopher Hart that I find quite handy.
This for anatomy
And this for furry features.


----------



## israfur (Nov 19, 2011)

Go to the store and purchase this like I did?


----------



## Sar (Nov 19, 2011)

Good Fucking furry art advice here.
Also, there is a tutorials subforum in "the art shack".


----------



## crustone (Nov 19, 2011)

Look in the tutorial subforum


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2011)

Ew no to Christopher Hart, the dude doesn't even DRAW. Do you really want to receive advice from someone on how to draw from a guy who doesn't?


----------

